# Major Roamio Basic Issues (Dying box?)



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I do not know what is going on with my Roamio. When I came home from work and attempted to delete a couple recordings a wishlist picked up, I noticed that the shows were not deleting in the normal fashion. The got the X next to their titles and just continued to sit there. 

This didn't seem like any real issue until I attempted to play a recording and the screen went black. I waited several minutes and nothing happened. My wife then walked in and noted that it did this twice today and she had to pull the plug to bring it back. I did that and all was working well. I sacrificed a program to test my ability to delete and I could. We then sat down to watch an episode of The Americans and did. 

Upon finishing the show, my wife noticed some scenes from a movie in the spoiler window and was intrigued. I attempted to go in the show's info to find a future airing to record it, but the option was missing. Next I went into the guide and manually found a future airing set for tomorrow, but it wouldn't react to my trying to record it. I also could not bring up any info and everything above the raw guide data (where there is normally program info, I think) was just blue and blank. From here I tried to play a recording and it went black. I left it for ten minutes before rebooting.

So to recap, at some point early into my Roamio's on cycle I lose the ability to do anything but look at the guide, to delete shows, or to play back a recording. There may be more limitations that I haven't found yet. It may be playing a recording that triggers the failures after, or it could be time. I am not sure yet. 

What should I do here?


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

I had similar behavior (unable to delete & corrupt program info) with either a dieing hard drive or corrupted database on my series 3. You could first try a clear & delete everything to see if that fixes the issue. The second choice is either requesting a replacement unit or swapping hard drives. Be aware the latter does void your warranty.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I had the same issue just a few days ago with one out of three base Roamios.

It was data/database corruption, not a bad hard drive or TiVo failure. I feared it was a failure of a LTS Roamio, since the hard drive tested perfectly on a PC.

It took two rounds of KS57&58, Clear Program Information & To Do List (from reboot menu), and another KS57&58 (two of all of these steps).

I also had to delete all ARWLs and all programs recorded via ARWLs, which may have made only one round of all the above necessary, if I'd done that first. Disconnecting the cable/antenna coax until everything is done will help make things go faster.

Make sure to delete everything from recently deleted that you can (use KMTTG for the fastest way to attempt this). Even KMTTG couldn't get everything, on the first few tries. If you don't clear them out, they ALL get resurrected into your list, and you'll have to re-delete, then re-permanently delete them.

*There's multiple threads on this, across multiple platforms.* The first I spotted was a TiVo HD, and I shared my Roamio trials and tribulations in that thread.

I went through a hell of a lot more. This is the concise version. I was just happy to spot anything that might point to yet another TiVo Service connection sending bad data, and making my TiVo simply act like it was about to be an expensive paperweight. This seems to be the case, and I'm sure more are to be reported.

*It all started with reboots happening around the times of scheduled TiVo Service connections.*

Other thread I mentioned is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517733


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Man, with all of the Roamio issues going on since their (relatively) short availability, Tivo seems to have turned out a very shoddy piece of equipment here and needs desperately to fix a whole lot of problems that are happening out there. I am SERIOUSLY disappointed with the HDMI handshake/connectivity issue with Sony and Samsung TV's. All they are saying is that the problem has been given to R&D. So much for buying American.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> *It all started with reboots happening around the times of scheduled TiVo Service connections.*
> 
> Other thread I mentioned is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517733


Yep, one bad reboot at the wrong time, and poof, your in for one heck of a ride. Its always been that way with reboots, which made the recent (frequent) reboots during service connections all that much more troublesome.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Since the Roamio will prepare a blank HD for you can't you pull the corrupted drive, erase it, then put it back into the Roamio and have the Roamio set it up again? (assuming, of course it's a data issue on the drive and not a drive going bad.)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> Since the Roamio will prepare a blank HD for you can't you pull the corrupted drive, erase it, then put it back into the Roamio and have the Roamio set it up again? (assuming, of course it's a data issue on the drive and not a drive going bad.)


Yes, if you are willing to lose anything up to 3TB worth of recordings. I only have about 1TB each, and don't want to lose it. With only 100Mbit ethernet on base-Roamios, it can take a long time to sort-through and transfer-off recordings that would cost me hundreds of dollars to rent or buy (things that don't repeat or show up on Hulu Plus or Netflix).

I also have collections of repeats I've been saving up, and will repeat again, but still don't want to lose a year's worth of...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jwbelcher said:


> Yep, one bad reboot at the wrong time, and poof, your in for one heck of a ride. Its always been that way with reboots, which made the recent (frequent) reboots during service connections all that much more troublesome.


I have all of mine on battery backup. I was essentially stating that the reboots would happen while the unit would be processing what it had downloaded from the scheduled TiVo Service connection, and that would seem to be what was causing the reboots (although I didn't spell it out that precisely, until now).

No issues (so far), since my first post in the other thread detailing what I did. If all three were affected, like the last time you speak of, I'd be stark-raving-mad.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> Man, with all of the Roamio issues going on since their (relatively) short availability, Tivo seems to have turned out a very shoddy piece of equipment here and needs desperately to fix a whole lot of problems that are happening out there. I am SERIOUSLY disappointed with the HDMI handshake/connectivity issue with Sony and Samsung TV's. All they are saying is that the problem has been given to R&D. So much for buying American.


Don't forget, I (seem to) have the same problems with the HDMI that you do. Same TV brands as well as us both having base-Roamios. I'm on log-monitoring, which requires me hitting 777-clear for AV issues and 911-clear for reboots, and all I'm getting out of it (so far) is worn out remote buttons.

The consensus on TCF seems to be that we should buy a HDMI splitter, to kludge-fix the problem, rather than anybody backing us up and saying TiVo needs to fix their compatibility issues, which is only happening with the Roamios, and no other HDMI device I can throw at any of my TVs.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ciscokid said:


> Man, with all of the Roamio issues going on since their (relatively) short availability, Tivo seems to have turned out a very shoddy piece of equipment here and needs desperately to fix a whole lot of problems that are happening out there. I am SERIOUSLY disappointed with the HDMI handshake/connectivity issue with Sony and Samsung TV's. All they are saying is that the problem has been given to R&D. So much for buying American.


I'm not saying you guys don't have problems, but all in all the Roamio's have been quite stable and solid for most folks, on a weekly basis you heard far more complaints about other models when they're new. Many of us have had far fewer Roamio issues than on other previous models, FWIW I've had all 3 flavors in the house and currently have a Plus and Pro, none have ever exhibited any issues.

They're not the giant heaping POS that some folks seem to be proclaiming.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

*[rant]* I've had my fill of people who do nothing but declare "I don't have this/that problem", without adding anything of any help to those who do. It's so "Thank You, Captain Obvious"... Do those without certain problems really need to point out that they don't, or that the majority of owners don't?

I know it's not going to stop people from saying it. It's a free country, and the forum is full of TiVo enthusiasts (and some hardcore "fanboys").

I'm just sick of being marginalized, or being some minority. *I even feel for the people that have problems that I don't, when I see them getting the same type of "I don't have this/that problem" responses, and nothing more to add that might actually help.* When one of three of mine is afflicted by something, I make sure to state it's one out of three. If all are afflicted I specify so.

If I see this trend get any worse, I'll pick some deity to pray to, and start praying that such people actually get afflicted with the issues they don't have, and are so quick to proclaim they aren't, just to see them eat crow.

The reason I'm not quoting a specific party with this post is due to the way that this "I don't have that problem", and nothing to help, posts have become so pervasive, throughout the whole [email protected] forum, coming from a great many people (although I do see some serial offenders). I'm just fed up with it, and chose this post, right now, to finally speak my mind, rather than always biting my tongue. *[/rant]*


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

nooneuknow said:


> Don't forget, I (seem to) have the same problems with the HDMI that you do. Same TV brands as well as us both having base-Roamios. I'm on log-monitoring, which requires me hitting 777-clear for AV issues and 911-clear for reboots, and all I'm getting out of it (so far) is worn out remote buttons.
> 
> The consensus on TCF seems to be that we should buy a HDMI splitter, to kludge-fix the problem, rather than anybody backing us up and saying TiVo needs to fix their compatibility issues, which is only happening with the Roamios, and no other HDMI device I can throw at any of my TVs.


I already have a cheapo HDMI splitter connected to my Samsung TV. I believe that it has a couple of empty ports on it. I use it to connect a PC and a Roku to the TV.

Are you saying I can connect the Roamio to the splitter and the HDMI connectivity issue will go away?

How did I miss that?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I'm not saying you guys don't have problems, but all in all the Roamio's have been quite stable and solid for most folks, on a weekly basis you heard far more complaints about other models when they're new. Many of us have had far fewer Roamio issues than on other previous models, FWIW I've had all 3 flavors in the house and currently have a Plus and Pro, none have ever exhibited any issues.
> 
> They're not the giant heaping POS that some folks seem to be proclaiming.


If they work, of course not. If they don't work then they certainly ARE.

It's kinda like the GM recalls. If you have one and got in a crash, they are a POS.

If you haven't had an accident in one yet, they are a great car, huh?

At least GM has publicly admitted their issue. Not yet so evidently with Tivo. (At least not publicly yet!)


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> I already have a cheapo HDMI splitter connected to my Samsung TV. I believe that it has a couple of empty ports on it. I use it to connect a PC and a Roku to the TV.
> 
> Are you saying I can connect the Roamio to the splitter and the HDMI connectivity issue will go away?
> 
> How did I miss that?


You are talking about a switch (multiple devices in, one port out).

The current thing being heavily recommended is a splitter (one device in, two or more ports out).

I have multiple switches, and they don't help me (they make it worse). I still haven't bought any splitters, because I have zero need to split my signal, and I have three Roamios. The premise is that since splitters have a harder task to do than a switch, they do something that auto-corrects the HDMI-HDCP handshakes better.

This is the wrong thread for this conversation. But, I did kind of contribute to going off-topic.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

nooneuknow said:


> I have all of mine on battery backup. I was essentially stating that the reboots would happen while the unit would be processing what it had downloaded from the scheduled TiVo Service connection, and that would seem to be what was causing the reboots (although I didn't spell it out that precisely, until now).
> 
> No issues (so far), since my first post in the other thread detailing what I did. If all three were affected, like the last time you speak of, I'd be stark-raving-mad.


Yes, these are the random (not so random) reboots that I was talking about - which started back in February. Honestly, I still think they're still occurring, just less frequent. I was up for 25 days and recently has 3 reboots over the past week. It's not the up roar like last time, so right now I'm assuming it's just me.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

jwbelcher said:


> Yes, these are the random (not so random) reboots that I was talking about - which started back in February. Honestly, I still think they're still occurring, just less frequent. I was up for 25 days and recently has 3 reboots over the past week. *It's not the up roar like last time, so right now I'm assuming it's just me.*


No, it's a few people, that we know of, just like last time (in the beginning).

I spotted a sudden spike in people asking what drive to buy to replace their failing ones. When I started directing people to one thread, a pattern emerged.

Since that original issue afflicted both Roamios and Premieres, it made it fairly easy to see a pattern in some ways, and harder in other ways.

If we see another spike in people looking for hard drive replacements, it may be time to try and make absolutely sure everybody looking for drives and/or images actually needs them. This time, it seems even at least one TiVo HD user was corrupted by the TiVo Service.

If you look at the DVRBARS thread, there was a fairly recent spike in demand for a particular model TiVo Premiere image, and I had questioned why that might be. It's kind of scary to think that the TiVo Service can creates runs in the image, hard drive, power supply, and even mainboard repair threads...

I don't appreciate all the work (mostly time) it takes me to fix bad data being sent to my TiVos, and the losses I have to incur, when I have to delete recordings that the corruption had links into.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I spoke too soon. Yet another reboot during processing after a TiVo Service connection on the same base-Roamio.

Looks like all I can do is a full Clear & Delete Everything, or just slap a blank drive in (even though there's nothing wrong with the one in it).

*EDIT/ADD: Now it's just rebooting every ~10-15 minutes. I've learned how to identify database corruption, and there is no doubt in my mind, at all, that this is the case! Good thing I bought an extra TiVo and paid for the service, just to try and not lose everything when BS like this happens! :down: :down: :down:    *


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

This thread over at the TiVo forums is interesting.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11159450

I don't know if the solution would help in this case, but repeated errors processing the guide data (even on a replacement box) seems to be a common point. If you decide to try it, be sure to write down your existing MAK to use on any files transferred to your computer before the account change.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> *[rant]* I've had my fill of people who do nothing but declare "I don't have this/that problem", without adding anything of any help to those who do. It's so "Thank You, Captain Obvious"... Do those without certain problems really need to point out that they don't, or that the majority of owners don't?*[/rant]*


[rant] and I'm also equally tired of people on multiple forums that insist that since they have a problem it's rampant and that not only all of the units are crap, but that they're all defective and there needs to be a class-action lawsuit[/rant]

Granted folks aren't hitting that low point here, but there's an equal amount of frustration on BOTH sides of this discussion, I'm very careful to never tell people they aren't having an issue, or that it's not a "real" issue, just that everyone doesn't have it.

There have been surprisingly few threads here about Roamio failures if one were to take it that they're all crap and doomed to die.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

The units themselves aren't crap. The updates they are putting out are significantly UNDER-tested. Something HAS happened at Tivo. They never put out stuff with this unusually low quality and if they did they fixed it promptly. Romios have not been out that long and given this duration, they proportionally have a significant amount of more and more serious problems that either of their two predecessors. As those that DO have problems will readily agree Tivo IS aware of these problems but those with these issues are becoming frustrated with the inability of Tivo to make the needed corrections.

Those that do not have the problems don't see the problems others are having because there is no need for them to.

Unless you DO have issues, then empty comments about you NOT having any issues is NOT relevant, not welcome by those who do, NOT really palatable to those that DO, and more important contribute ZIP to the discussion.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

nooneuknow said:


> *[rant]* I've had my fill of people who do nothing but declare "I don't have this/that problem", without adding anything of any help to those who do. It's so "Thank You, Captain Obvious"... Do those without certain problems really need to point out that they don't, or that the majority of owners don't?
> 
> I know it's not going to stop people from saying it. It's a free country, and the forum is full of TiVo enthusiasts (and some hardcore "fanboys").
> 
> ...


As is very often the case, I feel you are over-reacting and way off base.

Almost every "I don't have that problem" post that I have seen, has been helpful. I agree that if someone comes in and says "I have a hardware problem, what do I do", and gets a "I don't have that problem" response, then that response is not helpful. But I see that very rarely.

Except for around update times, everybody is running identical software on supposedly identical hardware. That means when person A comes in with a problem, and Person B does not have that problem on equivalent hardware, then we know that Person A either:
1. Has a hardware problem with their TiVo
or
2. Has something in their environment that is unexpected to their TiVo that is triggering their problem.

That's it. That means that if it isn't person A's TiVo hardware, they may be able to work-around the problem by trying to find out what's triggering it in their environment. That is valuable NEW information - person A may not have to wait for TiVo to fix the problem. If person B could have replicated the problem, then waiting for a TiVo update may be the only thing to do.

As I would have thought you would know, an important early step in debugging any problem is isolating it. Finding out a problem is not a general problem with the software affecting everybody, but is being triggered by something in the environment is, to my mind, an essential part of figuring out how (and if) it can be worked around.

Could Person B do more (like enumerate all possible environmental effects to look at)? Sure. But I think you would agree that almost every response could be more complete; I know mine could.

The Person B's of the forum are helping, and you are the one saying that they shouldn't; not just that they must do more, but they shouldn't even help at all. They can only help if they help in the ways that YOU think they should. I strongly disagree.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

OK dudes and dudettes.

Anyone out there using a Base Roamio with a Sony or a Samsung TV please comment, either that you are, or are not having HDMI connectivity issues.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

ciscokid said:


> OK dudes and dudettes.
> 
> Anyone out there using a Base Roamio with a Sony or a Samsung TV please comment, either that you are, or are not having HDMI connectivity issues.


I have a Roamio basic upgraded to 2TB connected to a Samsung TV, however there is a Denon AV receiver in the middle. I don't know to what extent the HDMI signaling is modified by the receiver, but it does work well as is. I'm not having HDMI issues at all.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Being that there appears to be a fairly large number of problem free Roamios, could there possibly be some common thread with those experiencing failures? Could it be as simple as the a HDMI induced reboot coming at the worst possible time and causing some of the other issues? For what it's worth I am using HDMI to a Vizio TV and have never seen the reboot issue. I know if I was having the issue the first thing I would try is the HDMI splitter solution some are recommending to see if it fixes the problem. Then there is always the TiVo account recreation possible solution (referenced in above posts) but that seemed to be limited to C501 errors.
I had a few minor hiccups in the beginning but since the last update things have been rock solid. My only current issue is an occasional Ipad freeze while streaming. Just sayin, I don't think all Roamios are a POS and maybe we can all help narrowing down the causes of the issues some are having.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ciscokid said:


> The units themselves aren't crap. The updates they are putting out are significantly UNDER-tested. Something HAS happened at Tivo. They never put out stuff with this unusually low quality and if they did they fixed it promptly. Romios have not been out that long and given this duration, they proportionally have a significant amount of more and more serious problems that either of their two predecessors. As those that DO have problems will readily agree Tivo IS aware of these problems but those with these issues are becoming frustrated with the inability of Tivo to make the needed corrections.


I'll disagree with you. Both the original Series 3 and the Premiere had equal or worse problems than the Roamio, as Dianebrat implied. I agree that the TiVoHD was more solid, but the Premiere had long continuing problems for some folks. And the fixes for Roamio have come fast and furious compared to any other release that they have ever had. There is no time in TiVo's history that they fixed problems more promptly (and that caused them additional small problems, because things like the overlapping recordings on one tuner issue were caused by TiVo having too many releases too quickly.)

Could the pre-release testing be better? Absolutely. But would it be worth it? That's a business decision, and I don't disagree with TiVo there because I don't have enough info. They would need to increase their testing by probably a factor of 10 to catch a lot of the errors, and the main, IMO, problems with the Roamio would have still remained because they needed cable card and tuning adapters modifications that would be impossible to get before the holiday season.

It's immensely harder to catch all errors now than it used to be. Back in the pre-HD era, the main thing that mattered was a good signal from the cable company. Now TiVo has to worry about faulty HDMI implementations, cablecard hardware, cablecard software, head-end hardware and software (eg VOD), apps from a dozen different sources not under TiVo's control, user networks that need to be much more solid than they used to be, TiVos are interacting with their environment much more than they used to, and TiVo has not done a good job at discovering all the ways that that environment can go wrong.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Answering about Sony/Samsung TVs...I have a base Roamio connected via an hdmi splitter to a 5 year old Sony Bravia. I really haven't had the Roamio connected to the Sony directly for more than an hour in the past three months, but using the splitter, I haven't had any noticeable handshake issues other than sporadic "unsupported audio signal" messages from the Sony that flash for a second and disappear.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> I'll disagree with you. Both the original Series 3 and the Premiere had equal or worse problems than the Roamio, as Dianebrat implied............(delete). And the fixes for Roamio have come fast and furious compared to any other release that they have ever had. There is no time in TiVo's history that they fixed problems more promptly.............delete
> 
> It's immensely harder to catch all errors now than it used to be. Back in the pre-HD era, the main thing that mattered was a good signal from the cable company.............delete.


You've quoted a lot of personal opinions here and nothing here has been statistically verified and hence appears to be, as I said, personal opinions and innuendo!

Roamios have more issues than their predecessors...............my opinion!


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ciscokid said:


> You've quoted a lot of personal opinions here and nothing here has been statistically verified and hence appears to be, as I said, personal opinions and innuendo!
> 
> Roamios have more issues than their predecessors...............my opinion!


Yes, there are certainly opinions mixed in. Others will have to judge which opinion is more likely to be correct.

Frequency of updates is factual. I'm willing to put money that there have been more frequent updates since Roamio than after any of the predecessors. Are you willing to bet against me?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> Yes, there are certainly opinions mixed in. Others will have to judge which opinion is more likely to be correct.
> 
> Frequency of updates is factual. I'm willing to put money that there have been more frequent updates since Roamio than after any of the predecessors. Are you willing to bet against me?


OK............$10 million in Swiss Francs. You can deposit them into Banco Swisse Acct #8577fjfllsdKKJU77sdttGFG6.

I will hold the money until you can prove yourself right to me.

I will put your $10 million into my Paypal Acct. If you are right I will send it off to you.

OK?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ciscokid said:


> OK............$10 million in Swiss Francs. You can deposit them into Banco Swisse Acct #8577fjfllsdKKJU77sdttGFG6.
> 
> I will hold the money until you can prove yourself right to me.
> 
> ...


I'm wiling to send $40 cash to any mutually agreeable well-known forum member who is willing to make some mailing address available to the two of us. Are you?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Please set forth how you propose to gain the required documentation upon which you plan to make this wager since it needs to be verifiable and obtained from a disinterested third part.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

ciscokid said:


> Please set forth how you propose to gain the required documentation upon which you plan to make this wager since it needs to be verifiable and obtained from a disinterested third part.


I'll go through forum posts here since the Roamio was announced and document the software releases with messages from here, and make it available to you. You then choose any other similar period you want to, and do likewise. We'll need some groundrules as to length of period. If there is disagreement about whose list is longer at the end, we settle it by posting our lists in a poll here and let the forum members decide!


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am having reboot issues with one of my TiVo Premiere 4 after the Spring Update but I have traced the problem to a weak battery in my Tipplite UPS.

I posted a detailed response in this thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10119766#post10119766


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

CrispyCritter said:


> I'll go through forum posts here since the Roamio was announced and document the software releases with messages from here, and make it available to you. You then choose any other similar period you want to, and do likewise. We'll need some groundrules as to length of period. If there is disagreement about whose list is longer at the end, we settle it by posting our lists in a poll here and let the forum members decide!


I think I'd tend to agree with you on this one, but I can't prove it.

My impression is that the number of updates released for Roamios (and Premieres) recently beats any previous update schedule by at least 2 to 1.

For the record, the only problem that my Pro has EVER experienced is the well-documented "glitch" on overlapping recordings with 20.3.8, and I didn't mind it enough to give up that functionallity. The HDMI connection to my LG TV is rock solid, and it has never rebooted unexpectedly.

Data points (positive and negative) are always valuable. That's how we find the actual problem and kick TiVo's ass to fix them.


----------



## dameatball (Feb 24, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> *[rant]* I've had my fill of people who do nothing but declare "I don't have this/that problem", without adding anything of any help to those who do. It's so "Thank You, Captain Obvious"... Do those without certain problems really need to point out that they don't, or that the majority of owners don't?
> 
> I know it's not going to stop people from saying it. It's a free country, and the forum is full of TiVo enthusiasts (and some hardcore "fanboys").
> 
> ...


I think his response was aimed more at your generalization 'with all the problems the roamio has'. Seems ok to offer his view. as yours is ok to declare the roamio has tons of problems. Not really a fanboy comment. Just not your opinion.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow. This blew up with a whole lot of pettiness.

Anyway, I was playing around with what I could and couldn't do yesterday and I forced a Tivo connection since I was testing everything. Unexpectedly this seems to have fixed my problem for now. It doesn't make much sense, but after 6 failures yesterday it has now gone 24 hours without one since the connection.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ciscokid said:


> OK dudes and dudettes.
> 
> Anyone out there using a Base Roamio with a Sony or a Samsung TV please comment, either that you are, or are not having HDMI connectivity issues.


*As I already politely pointed-out,** this is NOT one of the HDMI/TV issue threads.*

I was on your side, and made a mistake by responding to one of your posts (about HDMI/TV issues), which I later could see may throw the thread off-topic, and dilute the relevant matter the thread was created for, and was being used for.

Please consider taking the HDMI/TV talk to one of the relevant threads you started, have already participated in, or make a new one, if that's what you feel it takes.

If the whole thread goes sideways because you want to argue over off-topic matters, I'm going to be rather upset. I'm not going to back you up, or respond to others that you have upset, if you continue on, off-topic, in this thread.

When I feel I have taken a thread sideways, by including off-topic subject matter, I usually try to find the appropriate thread(s) for what I went off-topic with, and post a link (or links) to where I've decided to continue on, so the thread can find its way back to what it was meant for.

You took a swing at a hornet nest with some of the things you said, making it that much worse. Now, even if you try to recuse yourself, you'll probably still want to address the angry hornets. Please try not to. At least not here.

Now I'm stuck trying to put the hornets back in the nest, some of which is due to backing you up, and some of it being due to my own rant.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

dameatball said:


> I think his response was aimed more at your generalization 'with all the problems the roamio has'. Seems ok to offer his view. as yours is ok to declare the roamio has tons of problems. Not really a fanboy comment. Just not your opinion.


Since you quoted me, I'm responding to you. I really don't know what to say, as it seems you might be confusing me with ciscokid.

I came in focused on misbehaving TiVos, and them doing so in ways that might make people think their box (or at least the hard drive) was failing.

Database corruption can make TiVos act like they have a hardware issue, when there may be no hardware issue, at all.

As I've said, more than once, I made a mistake by reminding ciscokid I have issue like he has, with Roamio HDMI with Sony and Samsung TVs. It was a very honest mistake, reminding him that he's not alone (on something that's OT for this thread, AFAIK).

I didn't come in here declaring the Roamio to be a POS, or going on about a multitude of problems, and making blanket declarations about the Roamio.

I'm trying to defuse the situation. So, I ask that you please review my posts, and make sure that what you posted, while quoting me, really has anything to do with me.

I'm just sick of a forum-wide trend of people saying things like "I don't have this/that problem", *without adding anything that might explain why they don't, or without adding any useful data/data points.* Some will go on about how great their TiVo works, in a way that just seems like bragging (or just plain is, and is sometimes mean-spirited), and could easily anger anybody having a problem. *When I start feeling bad for people who have problems that I don't, because of this trend, I think that says a lot, on it's own.*


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ggieseke said:


> This thread over at the TiVo forums is interesting.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11159450
> 
> I don't know if the solution would help in this case, but repeated errors processing the guide data (even on a replacement box) seems to be a common point. If you decide to try it, be sure to write down your existing MAK to use on any files transferred to your computer before the account change.


It is interesting, and worth checking into. Thanks.

I have heard horror stories about people doing this, being reassigned a new MAK, and TiVo then claiming it can't be changed back. The thought of this happening, is downright discouraging, for me to want to try it.

Since this is my "backup" TiVo, which exists mostly to insure if one TiVo goes down, all is not lost, I think I may try a drive-wipe, or different drive, before running the risk of having my MAK changed, and possibly losing the ability for it to transfer/stream between my other units, and avoid the other potential issues that come with what is suggested at that link.

Alas, despite my efforts to keep a copy of everything on more than one TiVo, I never got everything fully redundant again, after I had to to a C&DE on another one, for the very same type of issue. It's kind of like having a TiVo RAID array, and having two drives fail (some data is lost).

If I were still in the 30-day money-back period (I'm not, by a longshot), I wouldn't hesitate to try it right away.


----------



## evanborkow (Mar 17, 2008)

StevesWeb said:


> I have a Roamio basic upgraded to 2TB connected to a Samsung TV, however there is a Denon AV receiver in the middle. I don't know to what extent the HDMI signaling is modified by the receiver, but it does work well as is. I'm not having HDMI issues at all.


Ditto in all respects; equipment and results. I'll add I use a fixed resolution of 1080i.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> Yes, if you are willing to lose anything up to 3TB worth of recordings. I only have about 1TB each, and don't want to lose it. With only 100Mbit ethernet on base-Roamios, it can take a long time to sort-through and transfer-off recordings that would cost me hundreds of dollars to rent or buy (things that don't repeat or show up on Hulu Plus or Netflix).
> 
> I also have collections of repeats I've been saving up, and will repeat again, but still don't want to lose a year's worth of...


Even if it had a 1000BT connection, it would still be slow. Since the last software update I know my Pro is as slow as a 100BT connection. And even before the last software update, it was only around 50% faster.


----------



## Vito Anagram (May 11, 2002)

nooneuknow said:


> I had the same issue just a few days ago with one out of three base Roamios.
> ...


@nooneuknow, you saved my 7 year old 4TB Roamio from the dreaded "Black Screen When Playing a Recording" - Thank You Very Much!


----------



## Rich Pl (6 mo ago)

Just remember to check your wall wart for proper voltage. ALSO check your AC voltage from the line. A poor wall wart will render the unit inoperative but low line voltage will do the same.. Check both. After my HD crashed I replaced it but in reboot the unit began the all lights flashing. Tracked it down to low line voltage.(also replaced the wall wart). the new HD worked great and my Kmttg worked for about a week, until the internet connection warning came up. All connecions checked OK and the router was working. Rebooted the Roameo and all is well......I try to DL my favorite shows asap to Kmttg and then to MP4 that way I have them on my PC in case the Tivo finally dies....I don't loose the shows.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rich Pl said:


> Just remember to check your wall wart for proper voltage. ALSO check your AC voltage from the line. A poor wall wart will render the unit inoperative but low line voltage will do the same.. Check both. After my HD crashed I replaced it but in reboot the unit began the all lights flashing. Tracked it down to low line voltage.(also replaced the wall wart). the new HD worked great and my Kmttg worked for about a week, until the internet connection warning came up. All connecions checked OK and the router was working. Rebooted the Roameo and all is well......I try to DL my favorite shows asap to Kmttg and then to MP4 that way I have them on my PC in case the Tivo finally dies....I don't loose the shows.


Just setup kmttg to automatically download the recordings. Then you don't even need to think about it.


----------

